# P99 Qa



## Waltherfan (Aug 7, 2006)

After months of research for a suitable self defense pistol, I finally purchased a Walther P99 QA 9mm. I got it for $500.00, out the door, from a local gun shop.

I took to the range and so far it has turned out to be everything that I expected. While looking as I the paperwork I notice that it was tested 4/23/2004. 

Is it normal for a firearm to take so long to get from the factory to the end user? Can this extended storage cause the spring or any other part of the gun to loose tension and perphap not work up to spec?

Sorry for the long post but I just need to put my mind at ease. I hope that the price doesn't turn out to good to be true. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Naw everything is allright. Some of these guns made over seas sit in whare houses for years before they are brought out. That does seem like a long time but I wouldn't worry about it. Walther stands behind their suff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No big deal. Distributors and dealers have back stock all the time. On another forum, I saw a guy mention that he found an older model Beretta 92 forsale at a new Cabellas brand new! That thing had been sitting someplace all these years.

I have 3 A/S models. I wanna buy a QA soon just to try it - I have been wanting a green P99 for a long time now. Looks like only way I'll get my hands on a new one is by buying a QA anyway...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Waltherfan (Aug 7, 2006)

*Sir! Yes! Sir!*

This is my Walther P99 QA

There are many like but this one is mine........

http://www.handgunforum.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=18&stc=1&d=1155609922
gunpic1.JPG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks Like a winner to me. Enjoy your new pistol and don't about it. Oil her up good, and go and have some fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice - U have the 2004 frame style (2005+ has longer mag release) - I like that frame style 

Enjoy the gun. I plan to get a QA soon too.


Right now, its gotten to the point where I pretty much only go shoot the Walther now.


----------



## Waltherfan (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! I'm really happy with it. I plan to put some serious range time over the next few weeks. :smt067 

Speaking of 2004 frame. Can anyone suggest a good Laser/Light combo?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, while the rails are standard size, the small indention where lights lock into place is slightly different. So, U must buy one specifically set up for the P99/SW99 - the ones that fit the Glock will not work.

The Insight M5 (almost like the M3 light) will fit - it has no laser










And, the Blast2 will work - it has a laser - but, it is like $300 - and, I think it is too big of a setup personally - I don't really like the way it looks...










Now, I really like this laser (has no light), but I think it is only made for the old style frames (pre 2004) - but, they may make an updated version - I thought I saw it someplace before (the newer version) - but, it's about $300...


----------



## Waltherfan (Aug 7, 2006)

That last on matches the gun pretty good. Has anyone heard of "beamshot." The make a wide variety of laser and tactical lights. Among them this interesting looking green laser.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I have heard of them before.

I like that last laser I posted a pic of too - it does look sweet on the gun (she had them on the P99s in Underworld). But, they cost too much for me...


----------

